# gibt es denn nun wirklich eine vernüftige selbstabdunkelnde Brille??



## Deleted 83484 (6. September 2011)

Ich habe eine von Alpina...aber der Tönungsgrad ist eher bescheiden...

gibt es was besseres/vernünftigeres???


----------



## Bikeschreck (8. September 2011)

Ich habe eine selbsttönende von Specialized. Ich fahre sie bei Nacht, bei mit und ohne Sonne- einfach immer. Hat so um 90 Euro gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (8. September 2011)

Bin die Specializedbrillen noch nicht selbst gefahren (bin Brillenträger, da fallen eh 99% aller Bikebrillen raus), aber zwei Kumpel von mir fahren Specimodelle. Sowohl bei Nacht als auch bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung. 
Wenns richtig hell ist, ist die Brille sehr dunkel. Und im Wald wird sie schnell wieder klar.


----------



## epostampchamp (9. September 2011)

Ich bin auch Brillenträger und hab mir beim Optiker selbsttönende Gläser in meiner Stärke in eine alte Adidas Fassung machen lassen. Klappt im Herbst/Winter hervorragend. Je kälter es ist, desto besser funktioniert das mit der Tönung. Umsonst wars auch, denn meine KV zahlt optische Gläser. 
Der Grad der Tönung hängt entscheidend von der Aussentemperatur ab. 
Gruss


----------



## Ronja (9. September 2011)

hab diese, passt sich sehr gut an:

http://www.rudyproject.de/cgi-bin/rudycom.cgi?m=showproduct&code=Zyon&lens=86&m1=eyewear&m2=1


----------



## ottovalvole (11. September 2011)

Specialized halftime

Hab sie seit ca. einem Jahr, kann ich nur empfehlen.

Grüsse, TOM


----------



## J.O (11. September 2011)

Hatte eine Rudy Project und war damit sehr zufrieden, ich hatte Gläser mit einer Braunen vortönung und die haben für fast alles gepasst, nur in der Dämmerung halt nicht optimal. Dafür gibt es aber auch fast klare varianten die dann halt grau / schwarz abdunkeln.

Das abdunkeln funktionierte immer einwandfrei auch im Sommer zudem ging das fast unbemerkt was ich sehr angenehm fand.


----------



## Jan_nazgul (11. September 2011)

Hey,

würde mich auch für eine solche brille interessieren, aber gibts die auch für Brillenträger? Habe im mom eine von Rudy, wo ich die getönten Scheiben vor den Optikeinsatz vorklippen kann. Gibts das wohl auch mit selbsttönenden scheiben?

gruß Jan


----------



## Ronja (11. September 2011)

Hi, Jan, ja die oben verlinkte z.B. da kann man seine Gläser rein machen lassen, neuerdings wohl sogar mit Gleitsicht, zwecks Navi ablesen


----------



## Yeti666 (14. September 2011)

Die z.B. http://www.julbo-eyewear.com/de/Products/trail-running-vtt_9/tracks_188.html 
Die Julbo Brillen machen alle einen hochwertigen Eindruck und die selbsttönung funzt sehr gut. Clips für Brillenschlangen gibts auch. werde ich mir zulegen.


----------



## Jan_nazgul (15. September 2011)

Hey Ronja,
Danke für die Info! Für meine Rudy gibts keine selbsttönenden Gläser  aber wenn sich mein Konto vom Kauf der neuen Laufräder erholt hat, ist die Brille definitiv ne Option! Danke!

gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (16. September 2011)

Jan_nazgul schrieb:


> Hey Ronja,
> Danke für die Info! Für meine Rudy gibts keine selbsttönenden Gläser  aber wenn sich mein Konto vom Kauf der neuen Laufräder erholt hat, ist die Brille definitiv ne Option! Danke!
> 
> gruß Jan



ja, sie ist  nicht billig, aber die Gläser wurden für den preis von 450 auf die entsprechende Stärke gemacht, ohne Extrakosten, sie kostet quasi auch für Normalsichtige 450


----------



## Jan_nazgul (17. September 2011)

Hey Ronja,

sprich, im Grunde handet es sich nur um das Modell mit vom Optiker "ganz normalen" selbsttönenden Gläsern, habe ich das richtig verstanden? Ich war auf der Suche nach einer Brille, die "serienmäßig" Wechselgäser hat, die selbsttönend sind und ich unter den Wechselgläsern noch einen Optikeinsatz unterbringen kann. Sprich normale Gläser (günstigere Klare in meiner Stärke) unter den selbsttönenden. Leider gibts da nicht sooo viele Modelle. Die Selbsttönenden vom Optiker sehen leider auch immer wie vom Optiker aus. Die stylischen Farben haben die Gläser einfach nicht.

gruß Jan


----------



## Chiccoli (17. September 2011)

uvex variomatic, kostet so knapp 90 euro - ich bin zufrieden.

*Cube Bikes*


----------



## Rodriguez06 (18. September 2011)

Ich habe diese, allerdings mit dem Carbongestell und bin sehr zufrieden.
Ich habe mir auch noch die orangenen und die verspiegelten Gläser dazu bestellt, nutze aber zu 90% die selbsttönenden Gläser. 

http://www.rudyproject.de/cgi-bin/rudycom.cgi?m=showproduct&code=Rydon&lens=82&m1=eyewear&m2=1

Gruss
Rodriguez


----------



## Ronja (18. September 2011)

Jan_nazgul schrieb:


> Hey Ronja,
> 
> sprich, im Grunde handet es sich nur um das Modell mit vom Optiker "ganz normalen" selbsttönenden Gläsern, habe ich das richtig verstanden? Ich war auf der Suche nach einer Brille, die "serienmäßig" Wechselgäser hat, die selbsttönend sind und ich unter den Wechselgläsern noch einen Optikeinsatz unterbringen kann. Sprich normale Gläser (günstigere Klare in meiner Stärke) unter den selbsttönenden. Leider gibts da nicht sooo viele Modelle. Die Selbsttönenden vom Optiker sehen leider auch immer wie vom Optiker aus. Die stylischen Farben haben die Gläser einfach nicht.
> 
> gruß Jan



Hallo, Jan, die Brille wird primär erst mal ohne jede Korrektur angeboten. Mein Optiker ist kein Rudy-Händler, hat sich aber an die Firma gewandt und die Normalvariante zum Aufprobieren zu gesandt bekommen. Als klar war, dass ich sie nehme, hat er sie zurück geschickt und einen Auftrag mit meiner Glasstärke. Es wurde dann von Rudy die Brille speziell für mich hergestellt, sozusagen mit den Gimmicks wie auf der Webseite + meine Korrektur.
Ich habe so was schon mal mit Okley durch, da lief es ähnlich nur dass die die unkorrigierten Gläser bei gelegt haben, es aber nochmal extra gekostet hat. Bei Rudy kommt nur die Brille ohne die Normalgläser, weil diese praktisch gar nicht erst hergestellt werden.
Hat natürlich den "Nachteil". dass man die Rudy nicht weiterverkaufen kann, die Okley hingegen schon. Da ich aber immer die Dinger trage bis sie zerfallen, stört mich das nicht.


----------



## Jan_nazgul (18. September 2011)

Hey Ronja,
ich wusste garnicht, dass Firmen wie Rudy und Co sowas indirekt anbieten. So etwas maßgeschneidertes ist natürich etwas Besonderes. Ich war nach deiner Beschreibung von einem klassischen Sonnenbrillenglas ausgegangen und nicht dem Rudyglas mit Stärke. Das Problem bei der Sache ist dann aber die Sehstärkenänderung, welche sich glaube ich eher vollzieht (jedenfalls bei mir), als der Exodus der Brille/des Gestells. Wenn jeder Satz neue Gläser wieder so teuer wie beschrieben wird, ist das eine teure Angelegenheit, allerdings eine sehr nett an- und durchzuschauende.

gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (18. September 2011)

Ich habe die Rudy Project Rydon Crystal Impactx-Laser Clear Photochromatic. Glas: ImpactX-laser Clear photochromatisch: absorbiert zwischen 18 und 78 %, je nach Helligkeit paßt sich das Glas an. 

Mit der Brille bin ich absolut zufrieden. Ich fahre die Brille mit einem Einsatz mit meiner Sehstärke. Habe auch noch eine Adidas Evil Eye Pro. Die habe ich bisher mit dunklen und orangen Wechselscheiben und auch einem Einsatz gefahren. Mit den hellen Scheiben und dem Einsatz ist die Optik etwas "grenzwertig". 

Für Nightrides ist das Glas an der Rudy nicht zu gebrauchen, es wird eben nicht ganz klar. Muss mir jetzt noch klare Scheiben für die Rudy oder für die Adidas zulegen.


----------



## Ronja (19. September 2011)

Jan_nazgul schrieb:


> Hey Ronja,
> ich wusste garnicht, dass Firmen wie Rudy und Co sowas indirekt anbieten. So etwas maßgeschneidertes ist natürich etwas Besonderes. Ich war nach deiner Beschreibung von einem klassischen Sonnenbrillenglas ausgegangen und nicht dem Rudyglas mit Stärke. Das Problem bei der Sache ist dann aber die Sehstärkenänderung, welche sich glaube ich eher vollzieht (jedenfalls bei mir), als der Exodus der Brille/des Gestells. Wenn jeder Satz neue Gläser wieder so teuer wie beschrieben wird, ist das eine teure Angelegenheit, allerdings eine sehr nett an- und durchzuschauende.
> 
> gruß Jan



Hallo, Jan, ja Sehstärkenänderung ist bei mir auch ein Thema, allerdings macht es sich bei mir mit der Fernsicht nicht so krass bemerkbar, mehr beim Lesen. Und die Rudy habe ich nur mit Fernsicht genommen und der Optiker hat zwei kleine Fresnelllinsen rein geklebt zum Lesen. Die habe ich aber schon wieder rausgeworfen, weil sie die Sicht auf den Weg doch behindert haben, muß mir mal ne Lupe kaufen für die Landkarten.

Gruß Ronja


----------



## dadagog (27. September 2011)

Rudy Project Noyz mit diesen roten photochromatischen Gläsern: http://www.rudyproject.de/cgi-bin/rudycom.cgi?m=showproduct&code=Noyz&lens=84&m1=eyewear&m2=1

Bin völlig zufrieden damit.


----------



## epostampchamp (28. September 2011)

die Rudy Project Noyz gibts bis heute 12:00 für 90.-


----------



## GreenTavern (28. September 2011)

Und dazu gibt es auch noch einen 10% Gutschein: mbb-10 
Ich habe mir die Noyz gerade mal bestellt und bin gespannt wie gut sie ist.


----------



## simbalino (19. Oktober 2015)

ich besas eine alpina twist four two vl+... habe mir diese im internet bestelt aufgrund der tatsache das diese brille auf einigen internet seiten hoch gelobt wurde... damals war es auch echt ein wuderwerk für mich das es so etwas berhaupt gibt aber wirklich zufrieden war ich mit der tönung nie wirklich ... sie tönt und man merkt es nicht das ist positiv aber sie tönt nicht gerade viel ... man ist immernoch geblendet von der sonne ... ich hätte mir da echt mer erhoft nach dem was ich so gelesen hab... alles andere an der brille ist echt top verarbeitung und so und die gläser sind auch robust und krazfest ... 
heute habe ich mir nach reichlichem überlegen eine rudy gekauft mit rötlichen gläsern.. und erlich gesagt die tönt nicht viel mer ... vielleicht erwarte ich vom dem spruch "selbsttönend"oder "selbstdunkelnd" einfach zu viel?! oder hätte ich doch noch 100 euro mer ausgeben sollen? gibs den wirklich in der tönung unterschiede?


----------



## Federkern (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte mal eine selbsttönende vom Optiker (ist lange her und ich weiss die Marke nicht mehr) und war total unzufrieden. Hat sich nur langsam eingestellt, war immer zu dunkel oder zu hell und letztenendes tausche ich lieber schnell meine Brille gegen eine Sonnenbrille, wenn ich mal nicht kOntaktlinsen drin habe..


----------



## Skwal (20. Oktober 2015)

Zu den Unterschieden im Tönungsbereich:
Rudy Project ImpactX2

ImpactX Photochromic 2black: 9-74% Lichtdurchlässigkeit , Filterkategorie 1/3.

ImpactX Photochromic 2red: 17-76% Lichtdurchlässigkeit , Filterkategorie 1/3.

ImpactX Photochromic 2laserbrown: 17-73% Lichtdurchlässigkeit , Filterkategorie 1/3.

ImpactX Photochromic 2laserblack: 13-62% Lichtdurchlässigkeit , Filterkategorie 1/3.

ImpactX Photochromic 2laserred: 16-75% Lichtdurchlässigkeit , Filterkategorie 1/3.

Polarized Photochromic Polarized Grey: 12-30% Lichtdurchlässigkeit sind ideal für sehr grelles Licht bis zu mittleren Lichtverhältnissen. Die Gläser verfügen über einen Polarisationsfilter, der Spiegelungen minimiert und Farben, Kontraste und Schärfe verbessert.

Polarized Photochromic Polarized Brown: 10-25% Lichtdurchlässigkeit sind ideal für sehr grelles Licht bis zu mittleren Lichtverhältnissen. Die Gläser verfügen über einen Polarisationsfilter, der Spiegelungen minimiert und Farben, Kontraste und Schärfe verbessert.


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Oktober 2015)

nich schlecht ,da hat aber einer in den "Archiven " gestöbert ..nach über 4 Jahren diesen Thread mal wieder zum Leben zu erwecken


----------



## voon (20. Oktober 2015)

Habe selber eine Rudy Project ImpacX Photochromic 2 Laserred und bin damit eigentlich zufrieden. Zumindest der Unterschied zwischen keine Toenung und Toenung ist doch sehr klar vorhanden.

Allerdings nicht im Auto ausprobieren, die Chemikalie im Glas braucht den UV Anteil im Licht, das geht hinter Glas nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skwal (23. Oktober 2015)

*COMPARED TO THE PREVIOUS GENERATION, IMPACTX 2 LENSES*

activate from a clear to a specific colored state
activate faster, up to 25% added photochromic speed
*activate behind the windows or behind the automobile windshield (new pigment packet sensitive to both light and UV rays)*
are more stable to temperatures, up to 20% improvement
have a wider photochromic range, up to 65% performance
boast the new innovative High Dynamic Range technology (HDR™)
for higher contrast definition, superior visual perception and sharper image*
delivers a higher ultraviolet transmission absorbance


----------



## voon (23. Oktober 2015)

Hm! Hochinteressant .. wusst ich gar ned oO. Danke


----------



## ottovalvole (25. Oktober 2015)

Schon mal die neue Uvex ins Auge gefasst? Klar, ist teuer aber wenn die versprochene Leistung stimmt.....


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------

